# AVID Aluminum bay boats, see one in Houston today



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

We are now an AVID boats dealer. 
While we have several on order we will have the boat pictured below for a week or so! 
They currently are building a 19, 21, and 23 Bay boat & 18, 19, 20 Bass boats
all of which we will stock.

Call 281-447-7689 for more info

Come by Mt. Houston Marine to take a look 
We are here 9AM - 6PM MONDAY - FRIDAY.

Tight Lines,
Tyler & Glenn


----------

